# Build my l.e.d. Choosing a light.



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

For a tank that wide you should get two at a 90* spread. I went with the Dutch light and couldn't be happier it brings colors out in my tank I didn't know I had. But if your teyig to carpet the tank with baby tears or something get a 10k and a Dutch. Ten k up from and Dutch in back. If you go with hanging two fixtures I recommend getting a smaller spread. Just my 2xents


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

After corresponding myself with BuildmyLED who were very helpful, I determined that for the tank size I was proposing which was with that exact footprint and a height of 18", their XB series (Very High Output) with a beam angle of 90 degrees would suit my technical and aesthetic requirements the best. 

And after analyzing their different wavelength charts, I though their 6300K version would look the best, as it has the most uniform colour spread across the various wavelenghts to therefore offer the best colour rendition and the closest proximity to sunlight. 

I haven't built the tank yet however so I can't speak from experience. But that is nevertheless what I'd concluded. 

I think they do a very good product from everything I've considered, and I would have been planning on building my own lights until I found out about them and realized they do a better job then I could succeed in doing.


----------



## Woody0229 (May 19, 2011)

Subtletanks91 said:


> For a tank that wide you should get two at a 90* spread. I went with the Dutch light and couldn't be happier it brings colors out in my tank I didn't know I had. But if your teyig to carpet the tank with baby tears or something get a 10k and a Dutch. Ten k up from and Dutch in back. If you go with hanging two fixtures I recommend getting a smaller spread. Just my 2xents


Do you guys think if I went with there very high output series I could get away with one? Thought I could get out of this with out spending $500+ I probably won't be doing slot of carpet plants if any if that helps with anything.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Woody0229 said:


> Do you guys think if I went with there very high output series I could get away with one? Thought I could get out of this with out spending $500+ I probably won't be doing slot of carpet plants if any if that helps with anything.


No you cannot get away one sadly. I have a BML horticulture light (for my indoor plants, not an aquarium), it works great! That being said I will not buy another one in the future, the price vs what you get just doesn't seem to be the same. I was expecting more out of the light than how it preforms now. I am thinking going DIY for the rest of my LED needs


----------



## Woody0229 (May 19, 2011)

aquarist said:


> No you cannot get away one sadly. I have a BML horticulture light (for my indoor plants, not an aquarium), it works great! That being said I will not buy another one in the future, the price vs what you get just doesn't seem to be the same. I was expecting more out of the light than how it preforms now. I am thinking going DIY for the rest of my LED needs
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is kind of a bummer any one have any suggestions for other fixtures? Something I can get away with for $300 or less and still have good over all coverage?


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

For the aquarium you have, T5HOs would work best, if you want to go cheap go with bathroom vanity light fixtures from the hardware store and CFL bulbs. LEDs work well, but the price is still high for prebuilt fixtures, my BML light MAY have around $100 worth of parts, the rest is just up-charge for labor and the brand name. I have been bouncing the idea about doing diy leds for my 180 gallon, but after speaking with some of the more experienced, and well known members of the forum I decided to go with CFL bulbs to start with, because I already have the fixtures and can set it up this weekend, and work towards getting T5HO fixtures. Will probably go with 48" fixtures and stagger them, rather than 72" fixtures, I would imaging it would be hard to find light bulbs for a 72".


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

I have the 90 degree regular dutch planted with a dimmer and love it , I run at about 65%, my light is suspended above the tank about 3 inches 60 inch long.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

The larger the number the wider the beam on that beam angle thing.
Very much the same as an old type flash light has a wide beam which illuminates
a larger aria while one of thos Mag light has a concentrated small yet brighter beam.
A "reef" tank might want the smaller beam to shine on and highlight a particular coral formation in the tank.
I tried a narrow bean type of LED light in my 10g tank. Looked bad(to me) as it looked as if there were three falshlights shining down into the tank instead of it just illuminating the whole tank. You could actually see each beam and what it lit but
the arias outside of the beams were not near as well lit.
So the wider the beam angle the more aria it covers in the tank.
But the taller the tank the less this effects it. In my 10g tank the bulbs were just too close to the sub for the beams to spread enough in that brand of fixture.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Why not have a narrow beam angle (30 or 45) and mount it 2 feet or more above the surface? This would provide full coverage and deliver enough punch down the depths.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Why not have a narrow beam angle (30 or 45) and mount it 2 feet or more above the surface? This would provide full coverage and deliver enough punch down the depths.


From what BML told us, the light is its most effective at one foot above the intended plant or closer, anything above 20 inches the light loses the majority of its power.


----------



## Woody0229 (May 19, 2011)

I am really glad I posted something before I purchased this. I was honestly putting in my car info before the bright idea to post something occurred to me. So if l.e.d are out of the picture unless I want to drop a bunch of money what are some good t5 brands? Currently running corallife 4 bulb fixture but only running 2 bulbs problem with the fixture is I have no idea what p.a.r I'm running and it's only 30 inches long.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I would just use two 2 bulb T5HOfixture in it.


----------



## Woody0229 (May 19, 2011)

Is coralife half way decent??


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

tough crowd.. 

85 PAR at 18" deep and 50 par 9" from center (18" wide effective) for the "Dutch" not good enough??

Granted it isn't a $100 4 tube t5HO... but still..

115 and 75 for the 10000K...
"the best" 4 tube light there is 130 PAR @18"........

And costs. $279.. but you do get a timer..........

2 tube Coralife is 37PAR @ 18"...............


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

aquarist said:


> From what BML told us, the light is its most effective at one foot above the intended plant or closer, anything above 20 inches the light loses the majority of its power.


That would be true unless the goal is more even depth spread at a lower PAR. So a narrower beam placed higher above could work to achieve this.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought a single 6300k XB dutch it was intended for a 18inch deep/wide tank, although I haven't set it up since the controller is back ordered. I can let ya know but wont be setup till prolly end of the month.


----------



## Woody0229 (May 19, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> tough crowd..
> 
> 85 PAR at 18" deep and 50 par 9" from center (18" wide effective) for the "Dutch" not good enough??
> 
> ...


Hello fellow Wisconsinite!!!! Lol that's what I was thinking but that is why I asked.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

aquarist said:


> From what BML told us, the light is its most effective at one foot above the intended plant or closer, anything above 20 inches the light loses the majority of its power.



Photons run out of gas???? to be honest, i'm not buying it.. this is lens (and lens effectiveness dependent..










Inverse sq law for point light sources.. but that is what lenses are for..

EDIT:More of a concern would be "color separation" w/ multiple colored emitters..


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

This link to a thread conains a T5 chart which will tell you how good a fixture is compared to other fixtures, provided it is on there.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368
IMO...Two dual bulb T5HO fixtures would be FAR better than one 4 bulb fixture for a tank 18" front to back.
I am not AS happy as I am, as it concerns light distribution through out
the tank/w my two bulb T5 fixture as I am with my two single bulb T8 fixtures on the other tank both being 10g tanks.
I have heard that Coralife are not the best fixtures. But I know a couple
of people who will not use their bulbs at all.
I have an Odyssea fixture which is on the cheaper side, but none the less has a high rating on light reflexsion on that T5 chart.








Woody0229 said:


> Is coralife half way decent??


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Bml imho is better than typical fluorescent bulb fixtures. Less energy more life no replacing bulbs. You just need to think out your requirements before getting a fixture. You getting more foe your money compared to finnex


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Woody0229 said:


> Hello fellow Wisconsinite!!!! Lol that's what I was thinking but that is why I asked.


Hi, isn't it fun when the supposedly easiest thing thing turns into a jungle of specs, price differences and opinions..?? That is one of the reasons I do DIY...


----------



## Woody0229 (May 19, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> Hi, isn't it fun when the supposedly easiest thing thing turns into a jungle of specs, price differences and opinions..?? That is one of the reasons I do DIY...


At least this way I slowed down my decision making process. So I can make a hopefully smarter buy. So with a 2bulb t5ho I will get a decent spread of good light front to back on a 40b? I'll start brand hunting if any one has a suggestion let me here it.


----------



## Woody0229 (May 19, 2011)

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=1416

According to that link that dual bulb throws a pretty good amount of light. Price tag is pretty good too. Thoughts??


----------



## MadRiverPat (May 3, 2013)

I have a 40 breeder and find myself in a similar circumstance. When I started with just two bulb T5HO fixture I wasn't satisfied with the spread. When contemplating what to do, I ended up getting lucky when a friend of mine was going back to salt and sold me his Kessil LED pendants for a good price (otherwise I would never have been able to afford them). 

I have heard good things about the Catalina fixture you posted, but I fear you would run into the same problem as I did. The width of the 40 Breeder proves to be a challenge. I have heard that Catalina is able to make a 3 bulb fixture, and personally I would consider that a better alternative to just two bulbs. You could hang it in such a way that produces an ideal light spread over your tank. Not sure what the pricing would be, but there is no harm in reaching out to ask them.


----------



## Woody0229 (May 19, 2011)

MadRiverPat said:


> I have a 40 breeder and find myself in a similar circumstance. When I started with just two bulb T5HO fixture I wasn't satisfied with the spread. When contemplating what to do, I ended up getting lucky when a friend of mine was going back to salt and sold me his Kessil LED pendants for a good price (otherwise I would never have been able to afford them).
> 
> I have heard good things about the Catalina fixture you posted, but I fear you would run into the same problem as I did. The width of the 40 Breeder proves to be a challenge. I have heard that Catalina is able to make a 3 bulb fixture, and personally I would consider that a better alternative to just two bulbs. You could hang it in such a way that produces an ideal light spread over your tank. Not sure what the pricing would be, but there is no harm in reaching out to ask them.


Thanks for your input I'll look into it and see if they have a three bulb fixture. It I see there 4 bulb fixture for a half way decent price. Thanks every one. The quest continues!!!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Just because they don't have it listed doesn't mean you can't get it from them. Catalina will pretty much make whatever you ask of them. If you want a three bulb fixture with separate switches and/or cords for each bulb they'll build it with whatever spread you want with the bulbs, IME.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Something just doesn't add up. I am currently making a new fixture for my 50g 90-P style tank and I am using a whopping 3 LED's consisting of BXRA with a 50deg reflector and spread is not an issue whatsoever with good PAR while hanging pretty damn high. How can a BML light with say 60 deg optics hung about a foot high from the tank not deliver enough PAR?

To give you an idea I measured the angles with a goniometer and a 50deg beam only needs to be 14" high from top of tank to cover 18" wide.


----------



## Woody0229 (May 19, 2011)

Here is another question I have. In the lighting thread by hoppy that was posted above it says that a par of 50+ is considered high tech. Now is 50 par what I should be shooting for? What par is your tank?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Woody0229 said:


> is 50 par what I should be shooting for?





> 85 PAR at 18" deep and 50 par 9" from center (18" wide effective) for the "Dutch"


....................


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Woody0229 said:


> Here is another question I have. In the lighting thread by hoppy that was posted above it says that a par of 50+ is considered high tech. Now is 50 par what I should be shooting for? What par is your tank?


I consider 50 PAR more like medium light. I have pushed as much as 150 PAR to the substrate and for example HC tends to grow as a very low thick grass at 80+ PAR. Anything lower and it got tall and stringy.


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

So, back to the O.P. then. What PAR are you looking for? I thought 50 was plenty to grow anything, and if according to BML's charts you'd be getting 50-85 then what more are you really looking for in a CO2 dosed tank such as yours? 

LED's cost slightly more upfront than fluorescent, but they're more cost-effective in the long run as you're not regularly changing bulbs and with your energy savings. (So long as you're comparing high quality LED's to high-quality fluorescents). 

I happen to detest fluorescents for other reasons, such as the inevitable flickering which is imperceptible to most people but which nevertheless causes eye strain. (Particularly in an office environment, which some people might not care about with their tank in any case).


----------



## wintu (Feb 2, 2012)

i have BML dutch xb 21" from substrate tank is 90P 36x18x18 i was deciding the same dutch vs 10000k i even had both home to see the difference side by side and dutch was better  as for led vs t5ho i think led its the way to go you can already get nice led lights and the future its all about led lets face it so why buy old technology. will post picture of my set up later.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Interesting, interesting. Thanks, guss6464 et al, for the info.

If I read and understand that correctly, I would be somewhere 80 PAR @ substrate throughout the footprint with a *single* BML Dutch hung ~12" above a 48*18*18 tank.

I am currently at 100-120 PAR with 6 x t5ho. Switching to a single BML would make some sense to me, but not if I will have to use 2 fixtures.

v3


----------



## wintu (Feb 2, 2012)

here is the picture of my set up i promised earlier. its running about 65% so far growth its good but still tweaking co2 and lights since i never had a wet/dry before


----------

